# Newbie Question Re. 1935 Jw Benson New Ludgate Pw



## vibbles (Apr 21, 2012)

Hi everyone my first post

I have been putting together a small collection of JW Benson pocket watches I currently have 12

after their factory got destroyed in WW1 the seemed to concentrate on using Swiss movements, in the 30s they produced a 3/4 plate movement called the New Ludgate

does anybody have any information about this movement,

I have one and it is unreliable despite being stripped down on a number of occasions,

was it known to be unreliable? who did they get to make the movement? does anyone know

thanks


----------

